

US congressmen: Facebook evading privacy questions - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/us-congressmen-facebook-evading-privacy-questions/7068

======
kmfrk
I think the issue by now has shifted from whether Facebook is a sleazy profit-
maximizing company to what, if anything, regulatory institutions like the FTC
are worth.

It's time we turned our attention to them and evaluated to which extent they
are willing and able to protect consumers and penalize corporations beyond the
scope of PR and wrist-slapping.

We are talking five months, until Facebook IPOs, and the people with vested
interests in the company cash in. That's the deadline to make a change.

------
RexRollman
Facebook seems to get more slimey every time I read about them. I really hope
they clean up their act.

------
mindcrime
Is it just me, or does anybody else trust Facebook more than they trust the US
Congress?

Personally I think these congressmen should sit down, shut up and find
something harmless to do with their time... and quit worrying the rest of us
normal people.

------
Bdennyw
Meanwhile the NSA/CIA/FBI has complete access to all FB data. I have no proof
of this but they have access to everything else.

